
Show HN: Blog platform using Linux commands - napsy
https://outfloor.org/
======
tutfbhuf
I think it has educational value to see how blogging using markdown can be
done in a few lines of shell script with pandoc. However, a static site
generator is better suited for most users, in terms of feature completeness.

------
tokyokawasemi
This is super cool. I was always a fan of Expose
([https://github.com/Jack000/Expose](https://github.com/Jack000/Expose))
because of accessibility to beginners like me, and few dependencies. Pandoc is
similar, but powerful, and I like that this leans on that. With a custom
template this could be really neat.

------
y42
I like that idea. I wonder if there is a web server or even a module for the
popular ones (nginx, apache) that renders markdown files and server HTML on
the fly.

~~~
chatmasta
You could get something like this with lua and openresty.

Looks like there are already some lua modules for markdown to HTML [0] and
static site generation [1]. It could definitely be done.

But what would be the advantage of rendering markdown to HTML on the fly? It's
unlikely to change once it's been deployed.

[0] [https://github.com/bakpakin/luamd](https://github.com/bakpakin/luamd)

[1] [https://luapress.org/](https://luapress.org/)

~~~
y42
Thank you! (Just seems more efficient to render md files directly instead of
converting them into html, which then will be served by the web server.)

------
monastic-b
Let me share another client-side way
[https://monastic.netlify.com/](https://monastic.netlify.com/)

------
throwGuardian
Most static site generators are just this a .md to html convertor, with
refined error checking, some templating and routing support.

